# seed bank?



## ganjadude11 (Oct 2, 2008)

whats the best seed bank that ships to the unted states


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 3, 2008)

I like Dope-seeds.com. I've talked to the owner on several occasions, and he seems like a good dude. I don't know much about seedbanks, but that is the one that I like. 

The only reason, is that I ordered seeds from them, that their website said were "IN STOCK" and then I was told they didn't have them. I had the option of a refund, or a different strain. I chose, and he made it right. That shows me integrity. Read some posts in this category on here, you should be able to find out pretty quick who you should order from, and who you shouldn't.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 3, 2008)

dutch seed bank
they seem got most of strains and can ship to us for real...
they even have money order form..


----------



## 694 (Oct 3, 2008)

Seed Boutique, reasonable and fast.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sold on Dope-seeds


----------

